# Fermaid source online?



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

I have had difficulty finding a source for Fermaid. Any help? Or how does Fermaid compare to Fermax from E.C. Kraus?

Thanks,


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Try this

http://morebeer.com/search?search=Fermaid


----------



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks very much


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Try the Grape and Granary. They are online, close to you, polite and knowledgeable.


----------



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Midwest Supply has FermaidK and other nutrients/additives. I buy most of my mead making supplies from them. Good people to work with, fast order turn around and good prices.


----------



## Jim A Ohio (Aug 6, 2003)

Excellent! Thanks.


----------

